# Jack Plates



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Don't know why you'd want a manual JP. Seems a regular JP would not weigh that much more. I'm sure Bob's has a micro that you might like


----------



## Mattlow (Nov 12, 2014)

If you are going to go manual, 
check this out. I haven't personally done this though. http://www.dillon-racing.com/jackplate/index-m.htm


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

If you don't want to build your own, Vance Mfg. has adjustable manual jack plates. I have one on my Spear Glade X and it works well.


----------



## jtf (Jan 16, 2014)

The last metal boat was 1860/75 hp, hydraulic jack plate. It was heavy and didn't reset it much, used trim. And no need to put out another grand on a jon.

I don't like hydraulic and will seldom adjust in the rivers I fish. The fuel tank and batteries are up front on this build and want to simplify the jon. Will check on that plate, thanks.


----------



## jtf (Jan 16, 2014)

The Vance is just right. 

Until I talk more with the factory, I don't know what their prop tunnel design is, an Alweld 1756. Looked at the jet tunnel a few weeks ago, noisy and fuel hogs. We run a couple of sounds down east NC and jets aren't necessary.

River or salt, need to setup running in "clean water." I've considered going with a lighter 30 hp tiller, don't need speed unless the weather binds us in. Probably best to up-size however.


----------

